# Manchester Uk



## BEN.B (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi. does anybody know of any good trails I can get to from Manchester? 
Trouble is I dont drive, and no car. I will need to get the train.
I'm looking to get out for a days ride and still get back the same day!
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## dazzlerdee (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey there Ben, if you're prepared to come to Bradford, theres Judy Woods. Some decent singletrack, and also some technical xc, even a bit of easy downhill (most of it built by local riders. Judy's got it all! Decent pub not so far away in a place called Norwood Green. Bradfords only 45 mins by train and you want to go to Bradford interchange, not Bradford foster square. Its then only a 20 min ride upto Judy Woods, just follow Manchester road all the way upto Odsal top, then take a right onto Halifax Road, then when you hit Tesco's take a left at the traffic lights and follow it down, after about 300m you'll see the woods on your right.

Im down there tomorrow, so if you see a bloke on a white Cannondale with a lefty fork thats me, just say hi and i'll show you the routes.

Cheers.


----------



## gb1 (Sep 4, 2004)

*not to far*

you could get on a train to macclesfield. macclesfield forest is my local and is about 3 mile fromstation , whick is a good warm up.From station turn left and go up to traffic lights not pellican crossing but next ones,turn left headind towards Leek, keep right at next lights and follow through 2 pellican crossings and at next lights turn left & follow signs to Sutton & Langley, go past kings head pub on right & turn left at next juction, follow this road all the way to a pub called The Leather Smithy and hey your at macclesfield forest. Followthe road up from the pub & on the left as the road levels off there is a gate go through this gate on to a bridalway and climb to the next gate and climb up a steep road (steep}.at the top you'll see a path/brideway on the right follow this to Forest Chapel (this is a good trail lots of rocks', my advice is to go as fast as you can so you float over the rocks but take care i've had a few spills here and it hurts) At the botem turn left towards the chapel and you'll see another path to the right go down this there's a drop off so be aware. At the bottem of this you have 2 optians either a longhall up to the Cat & fiddle (2nd highest pub in england) or around macc forest which is quiet easy from here. So at the bottem turn right and go up the road to a gate go through the gate and onto a bridalway follow this up and down and eventually keep right up a steep swichback (you'll know this because the bridelway comes to a gate where a footpath starts so go left & up) So after switchbacks you'll be at the top where there are 2 benches great view point. From here its a good dh bridleway where you can pick up good speed with bends to rail. At the bottem go through gate & turn right go to the bottem to junction and go left to the The Leather Smithy where u can follow your steps back too the train station.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
you can make this ride longer but thats up to you its about 18 mile but if you want more send me a message Enjoy


----------



## diamondo (Feb 15, 2006)

BEN.B said:


> Hi. does anybody know of any good trails I can get to from Manchester?
> Trouble is I dont drive, and no car. I will need to get the train.
> I'm looking to get out for a days ride and still get back the same day!
> Any help greatly appreciated.


Catch the train from manchester to Horwich parkway (Reebok stadium) then you can ride fro there up to rivington, tremendous day trails, it's where the 2002 commonweath games mountain bike event was held! really easy to get to, you can see the hills on the doorstep of Horwich!


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

Train from victoria to Greenfield or Marsden takes about 30 mins. Great riding up here.

Check out http://www.industrialfellbiking.co.uk/


----------

